# Moo Duk Kwan Dan Bon List and Family Tree



## Master K (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I am considering the possibility of reviving an old project I had started in the 1990s.  I started to create a Moo Duk Kwan Dan Bon List and a Moo Duk Kwan family tree.  I have a number of people listed in the Dan Bon List.  With all of the questions about the Moo Duk Kwan Heritage program and such, I have considered reviving the project.

I would be interested to see what everyone thinks.  Is this a worthy endeavor or should I leave it in the past?

If you would like to private message me, that is fine too.

Respectfully,
Patrick Kennedy


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, I'll say good luck with it. I'll be happy to provide information about our particular branch of the TKD MDK tree.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 6, 2020)

I appreciate your efforts. I do think it will be a daunting task. I will be glad to provide as much information as I can.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 9, 2021)

Master K, 

Have you made any progress on this project? I am quite interested and will to get involved.


----------

